

Throwback, The App That Sends Memories To Future You, Launches On Android - cmulligan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/03/throwback-the-app-that-sends-memories-to-a-future-you-launches-on-android/

======
nahcub
Interesting idea, but I can't see a lot of people keeping the same phone for
4-5 years in order to see the photo again.

